# Social distanceing fishing - Saltfork



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi guy's, man am I bored. Been doing that stay at home and away from people thing
because I want to be a good American and care about people who could be at risk of (Well You Know).. 
Made a dash out today cus I needed a new boat battery and lower unit lube.
Getting the boat ready. Thinking that fishing by myself out on the lake is not a risk to me or anyone. Really careful about hands,eyes, mouth,nose intake and others around me.
Got my boat ready and I'm going out... If Saltfork ain't flooded. Don't know if any bait stores are open and if I can get a few dozen minnows, or they even open.
if not I'll use jig tails only. I think a man can go fishing now and still follow the flu concerns ?
Hell, most time I fish by myself anyhow.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Bait store in kimbolton was open the other day. Was at spillway two days ago. All I did was feed it lures. I’m sure the spillway area is off the charts high right now. Sorta sucks. I’ve been out a few times fishing alone. I’m doing just fine minus the Borden at home. I think you will be A okay! Good luck.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Salt Fork Outdoors 740-439-4570 it shows there Hours are 8am to 6pm Mon through Sat and 8am to 4pm Sun I would call to make sure My friend got minnows there last Week


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, Thats good news. Saltfork Outdoors is a nice bait shop.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I went fishing 4 times last week by myself. You can't get sick or make anyone else sick all by your self. You were more at risk getting that battery then you will be fishing. lol


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, it's nice to get out. Man the water is sure high around Cambridge. Guess we got over 3"
of rain.. The lakes look like chocolate milk. I'll give it a few days now. Next time out I'll take some pics of the lake.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

burr oak last Wednesday between trains lol caught 25 crappie to mostly little ones one nice bass


----------

